
Japan may extend Hayabusa2 asteroid mission to visit 2nd space rock - quercusa
https://www.space.com/japan-hayabusa2-asteroid-mission-eyes-second-target.html
======
duxup
Amazing how once they are out there they can squeeze (or try to) more life of
these missions.

